# Found Nuggets can someone help identify?



## mstif187 (Mar 20, 2013)

Found these along an old creek in Indiana. Just trying to find out exactly what it is i've found. Any helps appreciated...


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Mar 20, 2013)

Hard to tell from the photo's, have you done any testing? Magnetism, streak test, will a strong light shine through them, hardness, fracture? What is the prevailing country rock in the area, a schist perhaps? Lower left looks like possibly a garnet member & others may be the same with some schist still attached. Do you have access to any geology maps of the area or old mining records, they can be a huge source of local information.


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 20, 2013)

Try sending Rick a PM;

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=6611

I don't think he will see your post unless it gets moved to the Prospecting, Mining, Ore Concentrates & Geochemical section.

Jim


----------

